# HI gUYS !!



## Gabby Rundell (Dec 31, 2015)

My name is Gabrielle Rundell >> i'm a full time compOser at Unthinkable Entertainment & part of my jOb is prOvide information to the prOducers abOut new releases or reviews of virtual instruments > sOftware > recOrding equipment > etc > etc 

blah > bLAH > BLAH ! >> you can call me Gab


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Gabrielle (or Gab), welcome and feel well here!


----------



## Gabby Rundell (Jan 2, 2016)

Hannes_F said:


> Hi Gabrielle (or Gab), welcome and feel well here!



oh that's very nICE of yOu to say > THX Hannes_F 

Gab


----------



## Arnel007 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Gab! Welcome to the VIC community! Here you'll find a lot of information and will meet great and nice people. You are part of a great community, enjoy it!

Blessings!


----------



## Gabby Rundell (Jan 4, 2016)

Arnel007 said:


> Hi Gab! Welcome to the VIC community! Here you'll find a lot of information and will meet great and nice people. You are part of a great community, enjoy it!
> 
> Blessings!



gRAX ! arnel007 >>> it's sO nice of yOu >>> gRACIAS !


----------

